# Kategorie-Menü bei xt:commerce 4.0 Veyton



## supercat1510 (3. Juli 2009)

Kennt sich wer bei xt:commerce 4.0 Veyton aus?

Mein Kollege und ich versuchen seit Tagen eine Möglichkeit zu finden, das alle Untermenüpunkte der 1. und 2. Ebene von Anfang an sichtbar sind.

Bisher ist es ja so, das die Unterpunkte nur erscheinen wenn man vorher auf die Überkategorie gedrückt hat.
Da unser Kunde allerdings ein Dropdown Menü im Shop haben will, sind wir darauf angewiesen eine möglichkeit zu finden alle Kategorien auszulesen.

Weiß jemand dazu einen Rat?

P.S. Nein wir haben keinen Service Vertrag abgeschlossen und können folglich nicht bei XT Commerce selber nachfragen


----------



## mardl (23. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss nicht wie aktuell es noch ist. 

Meine Nachfrage bei xt:commerce gab folgende Antwort:
"Hierzu müssen Sie eine andere Kategoriebox programmieren die allte Kategorien ausliest und ausgibt.
"

Da, recht viel weiter bin ich noch nicht :-(

Wer anderes schon was gefunden?

danke


----------



## Scrieler (22. Juni 2010)

in xtCore/boxes liegt die categories.php, diese könnt ihr euch kopieren ala categories_neu.php und mit eurem template box_categories_neu.html in  /xtCore/boxes auslesen.
der $category->getCategoryBox() könnt ihr noch eine ID des gewünschten menüpunktes übergeben ala $category->getCategoryBox(21) (zu finden in der Datenbank) um nur die unterpunkte dieses menüpunktes zu bekommen.
die klasse class.category.php findest du unter xtFramework/classes.


----------

